# Gee mom, does this mean I'm a real Uber driver now?



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

After doing ride share for 5 months now, I finally received my 1st one star rating. I have no idea why since I can't recall any bad rides or confrontational rides. I have received a couple of 4 stars but mostly get 5 star ratings. Oh well, I guess I can wear my 4.99 rating with pride....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

StrikeToWin said:


> After doing ride share for 5 months now, I finally received my 1st one star rating. I have no idea why since I can't recall any bad rides or confrontational rides. I have received a couple of 4 stars but mostly get 5 star ratings. Oh well, I guess I can wear my 4.99 rating with pride....


Look back through your ride details and see who got refunded by Uber. Or some one was confused and rated 1 instead of 5.

You will be a real Uber Driver when you get that elusive 2 ⭐


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> You will be a real Uber Driver when you get that elusive 2 ⭐


I actually got a 3 this weekend for some reason so now all I need is the 2.....


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> I actually got a 3 this weekend for some reason so now all I need is the 2.....


Like hitting for the cycle in a baseball game.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

2's are really hard! I don't have any now but at one point I had 3, 2 star ratings. It tells me I really suck but I'm not the worst they've seen! Bottom line, if you don't have any 1's you aren't trying hard enough. My one's come from people who think I should donate my time at drive thru's for their benefit.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

For those times the customer thought you were a total piece of crap but then remembered one redeeming quality about you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My one's come from people who think I should donate my time at drive thru's for their benefit.


You're just not a community player.


----------

